# Pants Pocket Saver (Tape Measure Holder)



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Hmm, sometimes it's the simpler things (the pet rock) that make the inventer some big bucks.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Even with good intentions, it's still essentially spam.


It's a good idea to have several posts under your belt before coming on with the "_Hey, look at the great new product I found_" post.


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Even with good intentions, it's still essentially spam.


Well, not necessarily... 

I have a problem with my keys ripping my pants pockets to shreds. And what sucks is that in the winter I wear long johns underneath and can't feel when the pocket finally gives way and I lose my keys, change, chap stick, and the essential tool I stuck in there...

I'd say send me the info, but, I'm a cheap bastard and will just copy the idea and construct something myself rather than buying anything.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Even with good intentions, it's still essentially spam. It's a good idea to have several posts under your belt before coming on with the "_Hey, look at the great new product I found_" post.


Yes, but even after several posts, does that qualify one to post a commercial advertisement and violate our forum rules?

BTW genscripter, very best wishes to your dad's venture. Starting up is really tough.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## genscripter (Apr 17, 2008)

*Thanks for the quick replies*



> BTW genscripter, very best wishes to your dad's venture. Starting up is really tough.


Thanks for the kind words, HighWirey. 

I understand that I'm walking a fine line between spam and genuine product suggestions, but I think there is a difference between the son of an electrician mentioning a useful tool and a computer sending thousands of posts per second for off-topic advertising. 



> I have a problem with my keys ripping my pants pockets to shreds. ... I'd say send me the info, but, I'm a cheap bastard and will just copy the idea and construct something myself rather than buying anything.


:laughing: Mackey: That's basically how he got into this business. He gradually refined the design and began selling them to locals. 

Regardless of my bias, the Pants Pocket Saver is very durable, useful and inexpensive, and something my father and his co-workers use every day. 

Best, -genscripter
www.pantspocketsaver.com


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

genscripter said:


> Thanks for the kind words, HighWirey.
> 
> I understand that I'm walking a fine line between spam and genuine product suggestions, but I think there is a difference between the son of an electrician mentioning a useful tool and a computer sending thousands of posts per second for off-topic advertising.
> 
> ...


My brother faced a similar dilemma pushing his products up 'to the top of the hill'. Unfortunately, once over that hill, the terra firma on the other side was partially Chinner.

I always purchase USA, if I can figure out who is on first . . .

Again, best wishes to your dad. It is a tough world, getting worse by the day.

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## genscripter (Apr 17, 2008)

*Made in the USA*

HighWirey,
I know what you are talking about--I grew up on and still practice "Buy American." :thumbsup:

Mike Pisca (my father) spent a good deal of time finding components for the Pants Pocket Saver that were made in the U.S. If I remember correctly, the metal hoops are manufactured in New Hampshire and the nylon is from the west coast. (I'm not 100% sure on the location, but it's all USA)

The embroidering is done by a few family members--They have a CNC machine that can put any text or image on the holder. It's a family operation. 

Best, -genscripter
www.pantspocketsaver.com


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Even with good intentions, it's still essentially spam.
> 
> 
> It's a good idea to have several posts under your belt before coming on with the "_Hey, look at the great new product I found_" post.


 
Why don't you start a thread/forum for 'advertizing' new products? You get them anyway.

Just a thought.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

I have found when talking on forums it is best to share the information free since a lot of people here share their experience and learning. Business is business and shooting the sh*t is for shooting the sh*t. When you mix the two it just creates less then stellar responses. I say either market the product or be willing to share for the better of the trade. Best of luck with either way. :thumbup:


----------

